# Explorer.exe doesn't work



## Batterybutter (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi TSF. I'm posting because I recently started having a problem with my laptop; whenever I try to start explorer.exe, my computer thinks for a second, then goes back to the desktop without explorer being opened. Is there a way to fix this without restoring the computer to factory settings?

This is also a problem with other programs; I cannot open Norton 360, League of Legends, or command prompt either. Also, I can't log into Steam, though I can use it in offline mode. 

What's odd is that I can use Chrome, Spotify and Task Manager without any problems whatsoever. *I managed to start command prompt through task manager*, but when I tried doing the same thing with Norton 360 and explorer.exe, it does not work. 

I ran a system scan through command prompt ("sfc /scannow"). It didn't find any problems. 

When I start the computer in safe mode, I can use explorer without any problems. 


*System specifications*

Computer model: Lenovo IdeaPad U330p

Operating system: Windows 8 (it might be 8.1, I'm not sure)

---

I think that's it. I hope I provided enough information for you to try and help me out! Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are most likely infected. Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* do those things in Safe Mode and post to that section of the forum.


----------

